# RANTING!!!



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

So on my daily jog around town and the park with Jay a lady stops beside me and says thats a pit right I say yes ma'ma. Shes like wow she REALLY obedient who do you take her to? I'm like  take her to? She says yeah for her training? I say no one i do it my self shes like wow i pay 45 dollars an hour and I still cant get my dog to heal. I say yeah it can be pretty hard sometimes especially if you work 10 hours a day she say oh well i work at home...I'm like WHAT! and you take your dog to classes....point of this story is obedient classes are not for BAD dogs they are for LAZY owners!! Now given if you work so much you don't have time thats understandable...but then should you really have a dog...especially a pit....I don't think sooooo. Anyways it just amazes me how lazy ppl are I mean geeze i work 10 hours a day max and i have a 3 month pup that heals sits lays down highfives and shakes she goes to the door when she needs to potty and goes to bed at 10 o'clock (seriously lol) People just wow me. 

Whats you guys opinion?


----------



## jsgixxer (Mar 9, 2009)

that is a very true statement.. I did how ever attened dog training classes..Just to learn the correct techniques...


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

well thats an exception i mean YOU were there you weren't just handing your dog off on someone else to do the work. I am not obsessed with my dog ...but i want ppl to look at her and say wow thats an amazing dog. I want her to be that example of a well behaved pit bull that way i can show these people that pitbulls are a f*c*n AMAZING breed like WE know they are.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

i as a trainer do have to disagree. I have seen tons of owners who truely dont have a clue about training what so ever and you have to treat them like they are stupid for them to understand how things works and why it isnt working for them. yes there are lots of people lucky enough to beable to train their dogs by themselves it always came easy for me even when i was only 9. I trained all my dogs myself but sometimes people truely dont know how to train and are confused as to why nothing works for them. not once have i came across client I felt could train their dog on their own time without realizing it. Those who seemed more natural at it and could train on their own time took the class because they werent lazy but because they wanted to make sure they were doing things the correct way. kind of like how everyone knows you can exercise on your own but people still hirphysical fitness trainers anyway.


I do agree some trainers are jokes and should not be teaching anyone anything. just like when i lived in a group home we had a cooking teacher from a college come teach us how to cook and get payed a good amount of money. but the food was horrible and always bland.she tried teaching us how to make stuffed peppers one time with rice. when they were supposedly done it was nothing but juicy tomatoe past and hard rice with zero flavor! but we had to eat it ne way! point is if looking for lessons from someone that arent cheap just like with buying a dog you need to look around first. people who suck at what they do but still charge are like bybs of the business world!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

As a trainer I do offer services for training other peoples dog but mainly they are business owners that cannot spend the time they need with them, or last summer I had 2 dogs that belonged to a NFL player. I have had a few lazy owners, don't get me wrong! lol but obedience class is great socialization and it really helps people who do not know how to work with their dog. I think it is great that you have trained such a well behaved dog on your own, some people are just naturals. I do think that women is getting ripped off paying 45 an hour and her dog cannot heel. Some trainers charge more but can't train dogs very well. You have to be careful who you go to. Always check to see what accomplishments they have, if they cannot train their own dogs, what makes you think they can train yours. I know ppl on other boards (pitbull chat) who peddle training services for people but when they go to dog shows they cannot control their own dogs and have no accomplishments other than a cgc. If you need to use a trainer, pick wisely!


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

hahaha thats very true. I am talking about pet owners who drop their dogs off...they don't go to the training session their selves. This lady apparently worked at home got u p at 6 in the morning to drop her dog off at this doggy daycare school where the exercise and train your dog.....ppl like that do not deserve dogs.

yeah the whole training this has always come natural for me as well. I love it its so much fun and even better when your dog actually does it. of course having a k9 genius it comes a bit more easy. pits are my fav to train because they are so anxious to learn.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

lol i dont see a point in sending your dog off to training classes if your not going to attend! The dog probobly listens to the trainers fine but not the owner.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There is a place for it but that lady sounded lazy to me.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

the first pit i got i bought a book that was called pitbulls 101 and read it and the i bought a couple of training books and was training it and i found out my neighbor was a professional trainer and he told me what i was doing wrong and gave me pointers while i worked my dog in my yard and after that exeriance i have never even thought about having soome one else train a dog for me.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

You can't call someone lazy because they go to obedience classes. Proper obedience classes should be more about training the handler then the dog. I work 8-10 hours a say 6-7 days a week. I bring Max to work with me everyday (except Saturday :-( ) so we are constantly training. Max is the first dog i ever trained so i needed guidance on how to properly train him. The school we took himto was great. They even let my girlfriend come so she could learn also (almost like 2 for 1). Anyways i guess my point is you cant call soemone lazy for going to classes as long as they are involve din the training. I think the places you send your dog to to get trained are kind of weird but to each his own

(it took me like half and hour to write this because i keep getting interupted at work. damn customers can't they see I'm busy :hammer::roll::hammer

edit: and in that half an hour there have already been posts making my same point haha


----------



## velcro (Feb 25, 2009)

i think for horible dogs sending away to training is a step in the rite direction but not the all and all fix....


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

velcro said:


> i think for horible dogs sending away to training is a step in the rite direction but not the all and all fix....


kinda like all the times my mom threatened to send me to military school

(and i was so scared of military school because of ChildsPlay3)


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

lol quit making excuses! J/P. tell those customers your in the middle of something importaint!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

It is, but it isn't lazy to send off your dogs to a trainer. I'm getting ready to send Pig and Cree Cree to Performance. The reason behind it is, I got a promotion and I'm working close to 13 hours a day, and I'm still in training... I would much rather these puppies stay in a responsible house hold then to send them off to a new home, leaving it up to God for the new owners to provide them their essentials.... which is why i kept both and only let the other one go less than 3 blocks away. My old man doesn't have the knack that I do with the dogs to get them off on the right foot. Sometimes peoples priorities are screwed up, but I work long hours for my dogs to have what they need. Food, water, vetrinary care and shelter. Life hits you sometimes and you just don't have the time that you used to. As for a lady who actually works out of home... there's no excuse. Once I'm confident that I can do my work independently I am going to be working from home.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Some of you are misguided I am not saying its lazy to go to obedient classes...its lazy too send your dog off and the own not go as well! I think its great when ppl are just as willing and eager to learn as the dog it....but seriously there are some ppl in the world that just don't need to have a dog like the nfl player WTH does he need a dog for he doesn't have time to spend time with it...its called neglect ppl...another reason dogs become ugly and have bad attitudes. Jay goes to be every night and sleepy WELL. Because i play with her and love on her til she is just exhausted. And Jon does too....Kinda jealous of her actually lol.....jk


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I'm divided on this issue. There are many responsible owners who send dogs to be trained, but if this woman works from home, and pays a trainer to "help" her, and her dog is still disobedient, than my guess is laziness and lack of follow through when the trainer is not around. Not everyone has a natural knack for dog training, and not everyone has the time needed to lay the foundation, but a responsible hard working owner will build on the trainers work and have an obedient dog in no time, I mean I assume this woman only meant basic obedience and manners, and not any kind of agility or show training right? In my mother's circle of friends, it seems to be very in to have a designer dog. One of her friends does rescue, and has a home full of beautiful and mannerly dogs, so all the other women think it's so easy. I mean if you saw a working mom with a spotless home and 4 dogs ranging in size from a corgi to a Newfie you might feel that way too. But this woman works hard at everything she does. There are 2 or 3 women that have those -poo dogs and they are like 2 years old or more, and are not housetrained, they are nippers, and they bark all the time. They give excuses like o well my friend says anything with poodle or shih tzu are the hardest dogs to train, I call shenanigans on that bs. My mom took me to a candle party and she made me leave early because I had a drink and was a bit too loose with my opinion about a 2.5 year old dog using the house as a restroom, pardon me, but I do not think a grown dog sh***ing and p***ing where food is being served is appropriate. 

I hate to say it, but back when I was a kid, I didn't know many people with "bad" dogs. My mom was the only working mom of my group of friends, and we lived with my grandparents, so my grandmother was home all day. Back then women were home, and they were expected to teach the dog to function as a member of the family. Now that more women work, it should be up to the whole family to help out, but that is not the case. Children are pampered and lazy. Last time I stayed at my mom's my youngest brother proved this to me. I fell asleep on the couch, and Raisin, my pug, had to go out. Instead of letting her out, my 13 year old brother let her poop at the door. He could have even woke me up if he was that lazy. When my other brother got home, he told him to clean it up, it was his fault, and the little punk, just closed the door to the laundry room where the poo was. We live in a world where everyone wants wants wants and no one wants to do their part, that is why 3/4 of the dog owners I know as friends and neighbors have behavior problems. Sorry for the rant, I have been rant-tastic lately lol.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Lol... What's funny is Petsmart Training.. I was practically begged by the current trainer I was like "I'm cool, I sell beds"  

But really, it's all about the time you invest in your dog. If you pay to have someone show you the right way, then that is your choice. If you take the technique home and include it in your daily regime, then you got your money's worth, and I wouldn't call you lazy.

If you expect things to get done by the ways of someone else, and youre forking over money or not... That's lazy. I know plenty of people who have half a** trained their dogs, without paying for trainers.. now That's lazy.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

FloorCandy said:


> I'm divided on this issue. There are many responsible owners who send dogs to be trained, but if this woman works from home, and pays a trainer to "help" her, and her dog is still disobedient, than my guess is laziness and lack of follow through when the trainer is not around. Not everyone has a natural knack for dog training, and not everyone has the time needed to lay the foundation, but a responsible hard working owner will build on the trainers work and have an obedient dog in no time, I mean I assume this woman only meant basic obedience and manners, and not any kind of agility or show training right? In my mother's circle of friends, it seems to be very in to have a designer dog. One of her friends does rescue, and has a home full of beautiful and mannerly dogs, so all the other women think it's so easy. I mean if you saw a working mom with a spotless home and 4 dogs ranging in size from a corgi to a Newfie you might feel that way too. But this woman works hard at everything she does. There are 2 or 3 women that have those -poo dogs and they are like 2 years old or more, and are not housetrained, they are nippers, and they bark all the time. They give excuses like o well my friend says anything with poodle or shih tzu are the hardest dogs to train, I call shenanigans on that bs. My mom took me to a candle party and she made me leave early because I had a drink and was a bit too loose with my opinion about a 2.5 year old dog using the house as a restroom, pardon me, but I do not think a grown dog sh***ing and p***ing where food is being served is appropriate.
> 
> I hate to say it, but back when I was a kid, I didn't know many people with "bad" dogs. My mom was the only working mom of my group of friends, and we lived with my grandparents, so my grandmother was home all day. Back then women were home, and they were expected to teach the dog to function as a member of the family. Now that more women work, it should be up to the whole family to help out, but that is not the case. Children are pampered and lazy. Last time I stayed at my mom's my youngest brother proved this to me. I fell asleep on the couch, and Raisin, my pug, had to go out. Instead of letting her out, my 13 year old brother let her poop at the door. He could have even woke me up if he was that lazy. When my other brother got home, he told him to clean it up, it was his fault, and the little punk, just closed the door to the laundry room where the poo was. We live in a world where everyone wants wants wants and no one wants to do their part, that is why 3/4 of the dog owners I know as friends and neighbors have behavior problems. Sorry for the rant, I have been rant-tastic lately lol.


:clap::goodpost:


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Might not be lazy to send your dog off for training per se, but its probably not the most effective way to go about it. I like to take classes with my dogs periodically, even though I know how to train them fairly well. There is always a benefit to both of us when we train in a different environment and around other people/dogs.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> Some of you are misguided I am not saying its lazy to go to obedient classes...its lazy too send your dog off and the own not go as well! I think its great when ppl are just as willing and eager to learn as the dog it....but seriously there are some ppl in the world that just don't need to have a dog like the nfl player WTH does he need a dog for he doesn't have time to spend time with it...its called neglect ppl...another reason dogs become ugly and have bad attitudes. Jay goes to be every night and sleepy WELL. Because i play with her and love on her til she is just exhausted. And Jon does too....Kinda jealous of her actually lol.....jk


Hold on there Ernie (NFL player) is a great guy and loves his dogs they even go to practice with him but when he is on the road (away games) they stay at his kennel facility where they have staff that takes care of them. He also does a ton for BSL and donates a ton of money to the ADBA to help with BSL. He also is weight pull training his dogs and is going to start competing by next year. So for someone who knows nothing about this person to say he shouldn't own a dog is BS. Not only is he a client but a great friend and does great things for the breed. Last year while he was in the middle of football season I got his dogs for 2 months and did training in Ob, agility, and Schutzhund. His dogs also got their CGC's and we did conformation and CH one of the dogs. How much money did you bring in for BSL, what interviews have you done to stand up for our breed?

So I guess you are also calling Shana lazy for sending her puppies down here for 30 days for some intense training? I think your ignorant in your post since you do not have all the facts, and loving on your dog till she is exhausted does not make someone a great owner. People send dogs for training all the time, it is just another service that is offered. So don't stand on your soap box and bash people based off of what little you think you know. :snap:


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

:goodpost:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> Some of you are misguided I am not saying its lazy to go to obedient classes...its lazy too send your dog off and the own not go as well! I think its great when ppl are just as willing and eager to learn as the dog it....but seriously there are some ppl in the world that just don't need to have a dog like the nfl player WTH does he need a dog for he doesn't have time to spend time with it...its called neglect ppl...another reason dogs become ugly and have bad attitudes. Jay goes to be every night and sleepy WELL. Because i play with her and love on her til she is just exhausted. And Jon does too....Kinda jealous of her actually lol.....jk


Heh, I think you're a little quick to jump the gun there girly. After all, you are VERY young and inexperienced at what life has to offer. Weren't you the one who jumped the gun assuming your dog is well bred because it has a decent pedigree??? Pedigrees don't mean a f**king thing when it comes down to the exact dog that is in your possession. Get off your high horse and learn a thing or two before you spout off at the f**king mouth.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

:goodpost: OH SNAP! lmao
Darn I can't leave you rep yet, I have to spread it around!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

i dont bring kolby to classes, mainly cuz i A)dont have the time with 4 kids and their after school programss B) dont have the money. those classes cost! i was looking at some classes around here and they wanted like 3, 000 bucks! that's alot of money!!! that's like 3 months of morgages there! i love my doggie and want nothing but the best, but everything i do is trail and error. i mean, everyday is a learning experience same as with my kids, everyday you have to tell them 'no dont do this' or 'not to jump on things' etc..etc...i mean, hey, to each his own, some people need that extra 'ump' to be able to teach their dogs, some don't ...then some just like the help and advice. hey whatever works for you, as long as you are being responsible as an animal onwer.


----------



## BmoreTrue (Jun 19, 2009)

max's clasees cost $600 for 14 classes....there wasnt a set scheudele (i.e you coudl go once a week twice a week or even once a month). We learned so much i fi was sticking around this area i'd do their advanced classes at the same place (k9 koncepts those guys rock). Now going through their basic obedience i feel confident i could train another dog (but for now max is my one and only). Although i woudl still probably go to the classes because im a perfectionist now with max's training.


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

well 600 sounds a lil' better than the 3,000. it was a site out of BR that i found who trains GSD and others for personal protection, schd, etc. but it was a class where you had to attend and stuff, they have great looking dogs and lots of creds..hold on ...i'll try to find the site again...


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> lol i dont see a point in sending your dog off to training classes if your not going to attend! The dog probobly listens to the trainers fine but not the owner.


:goodpost:
my pup only listens to me doesnt even listen to my wife and i dont take her to no classes i try to train her my self i dont know jack about training but shes real fast and the more i learn from yall the more she learns from me


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

AH! ok , i had to search forever!!! ok, maybe not forever hehe..here's the site, they have great looking dogs tho, i'll hand it to 'em they know how to make 'em, JMO.

Schutzhund Quality German Shepherd and Doberman Pinscher Breeders


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

so I apologies if i left out a few details i am not pointing fingers or on my high horse at you guys....the whole point of my post was about mysterious jogger lady that was beside me (uninvited) telling me about her [email protected] dog for the whole 2 hours i was there. So let me try this again if you guys even care now....she was telling me how she works at home...but she send her dog off the obedient classes/doggie day care, okay fine thats great and all but she never attends the classes...ok again fine...she works hard blah blah blah but she goes into discussion about have i seen this show have i seen that show...all the while i am thinking"why cant you just take care of your own dog...?" but i don't ask because i really didn't want 5 more mins with this lady the time that has so much money she dosn't know what to do with...THATS the kinda ppl that p^ss me off. then she wants to cry and complain about how the dog wont do anything she says HELLLOOOO because you never spend time with it.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> its lazy too send your dog off and the own not go as well! .but seriously there are some ppl in the world that just don't need to have a dog like the nfl player WTH does he need a dog for he doesn't have time to spend time with it...its called neglect ppl...another reason dogs become ugly and have bad attitudes.
> 
> so I apologies if i left out a few details i am not pointing fingers or on my high horse at you guys.


No, you are pointing fingers and saying that Ernie Sims neglects his dogs just shows what little you know. Spouting off at the mouth without thinking about what you are saying will not put you on the bright side of ppl. Don't try and say that you are only talking about the person you ran into because this post I quoted shows that you are trying to bad mouth PPl who send their dogs off to training calling them lazy. It's ok to have an opinion but be ready to stick to your words when someone calls you out.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

well then maybe you should have put a little more detail into it as well. like the fact he takes his dog with him


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What difference does it make you? Who are you to pass judgment on others that you do not know? Now we all have to describe everything in detail? what about you saying sending dogs off to training without the owner being there is lazy? You are calling others on the board lazy and not making any friends by that....... Lordy!


----------



## PBGoodDogs (Feb 1, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> hahaha thats very true. I am talking about pet owners who drop their dogs off...they don't go to the training session their selves. This lady apparently worked at home got u p at 6 in the morning to drop her dog off at this doggy daycare school where the exercise and train your dog.....ppl like that do not deserve dogs.
> 
> yeah the whole training this has always come natural for me as well. I love it its so much fun and even better when your dog actually does it. of course having a k9 genius it comes a bit more easy. pits are my fav to train because they are so anxious to learn.


Could you possibly be any more condescending? How do you type with both hands patting yourself on the back?


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

ok well here i apologize for all of you that have so far failed to understand me, congratulations you get a cone for being a moron and continuing to argue back after i have tried to tell you what i mean.:clap:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Hmm... Either I need to go back to school or you do because to me you're not making any sense. You may be able to get by with being cute and saying whatever you like to people and contradict yourself in real life, but here on the net everything is documented permanently and we can recall every thing that you've typed. We just need people to be honest here... If you don't know about a subject, state that and others will point out the pro's and con's that they have personally experienced. This site is definitely here to help people learn, not for people to talk about a subject they aren't schooled in and not announce their ignorance first. Please ask a million questions whether you think they are remedial or not. I want you to stay here and learn with us all. I will never say that I know it all, but what I do know is that this is the absolute best resource in the world for American Pit Bull Terriers as well as dog care in general. There are some VERY experienced dog owners on this site that are here for nothing more than to help the inexperienced.... It's frustrating when someone so new to this part of the dog world talks a big talk and gives the wrong information to other new owners... 

In a nut shell "Don't assume, ask" ... if you look at Roxy's signature...which is not intended for you, but it has been the motto of my life.... You can always act stupid, but you can never act smart.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

look you can f^cking stop posting i don't read anything from you


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Why tell the forum staff to stop posting? It won't happen.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I send mine to tops and we train seperately. and I work him at home. I have 6 dogs that I spend 100 hrs aweek working and caring for them. I take it as a personal attack on me. so I might be lazy but Im not an arogant youngin pushing my beliefs on folks who understand life a little more than others. and whats up with your rep?


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

how about a ban for little missy?


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> look you can f^cking stop posting i don't read anything from you


relax. posts like this arent going to help the matter. i just looked around to see if you could block certain users, but i had no luck. so right now, your better off just not replying to posts that just get you mad/upset. theres no reason to get banned from a site with so much info.

not everyone likes everyone, and not everyone gets along, but its pointless to make enemy's and start trouble when you can just ingore certain people.

i'll keep looking around to see if you can block someones posts, its helped me on other forums in the past.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

a ban isn't necessary... I'm talking with her in PMs


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

good deal shana. maybe she/ll leave here with a little more knowledge than she expected.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> a ban isn't necessary... I'm talking with her in PMs


good. i didnt really word for word read every post in the thread, and i dont know how this thread got like this? but she doesnt seem to cause trouble everywhere else that ive noticed. i think she just got mad or upset, and had a few impulse posts.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I made her mad. In a couple of threads, and it came out here.


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I made her mad. In a couple of threads, and it came out here.


yea i forget about the ckc paper thread stuff.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

luoozer said:


> relax. posts like this arent going to help the matter. i just looked around to see if you could block certain users, but i had no luck. so right now, your better off just not replying to posts that just get you mad/upset. theres no reason to get banned from a site with so much info.
> 
> not everyone likes everyone, and not everyone gets along, but its pointless to make enemy's and start trouble when you can just ingore certain people.
> 
> i'll keep looking around to see if you can block someones posts, its helped me on other forums in the past.


its cool. we'll delete the crap as soon as its over


----------



## luoozer (Apr 2, 2009)

redog said:


> its cool. we'll delete the crap as soon as its over


sorry for the off topic, but does this site have an "ignore" type function?

i havent really had to look yet, as you guys seem to weed out the problem starters pretty quick with the ban stick, but for future use id like to know.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

There is an Ignore option, but it only applies to the PMs I found out a little while ago.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

So... What's everybody up to?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

buzhunter said:


> So... What's everybody up to?


ahhh nothing, just twiddling our thumbs for now!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Hahaha. Somebody's always gotta stir the pot.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)




----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

I try not to... check your PMs Buz


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

No, not you. The new guy with the attitude. Seems like there's always one ready to take on the world. Other people's kids get on my nerves lol.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

Heh. Heheh.

Cheese: n. "cheez" Definition: Engaging in silly behavior on the internet which ultimately leads to people not even knowing how to respond. When this occurs, shouting the term "cheese!" is perfectly acceptable 'netiquette.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

LMFAO I love it!


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

bahamutt99 said:


> Heh. Heheh.
> 
> Cheese: n. "cheez" Definition: Engaging in silly behavior on the internet which ultimately leads to people not even knowing how to respond. When this occurs, shouting the term "cheese!" is perfectly acceptable 'netiquette.


Awesome that is all I can say LOL


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> ok well here i apologize for all of you that have so far failed to understand me, congratulations you get a cone for being a moron and continuing to argue back after i have tried to tell you what i mean.:clap:





Brandys_BabyJayda said:


> look you can f^cking stop posting i don't read anything from you





Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Why tell the forum staff to stop posting? It won't happen.


Brandy...

I didn't log in until about 7 oclock and I took time to read through what the thread has come to, and all it is and all it ever will be is a rant. If you can't listen and read and consider what other people say, especially the staff, then why the heck should we listen to and consider what you say?

We're all here to learn, wether we're admins, mods, vips, or newbs. All of us can stand to learn a little something we didn't know the day before, and we chose this site as our means to do so. Getting aggravated because someone calls you out just makes your side look less credible, and is probably why bad rep has been given.

My point is, if you come here to learn and to share you beliefs and opinions, then you should also be open eyes and ears, and willing to take into consideration anythign anyone else has to offer. That's why it's a discussion forum. A lot of threads on here get turned into a pissing match, and just because you don't agree with someone (Neela and Performance...who are very knowledgeable), you don't have to resort to f**K this or f**k that or calling someone a moron

I'm glad I didn't take offense to that because everyone knows im a d**k and I wouldnt have thought twice to ban you

Please just agree to disagree if youre not going to be openminded. Let's keep it civil.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

BUZ what's up! we missed you! lol


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey Lisa I guess I wont ever be sending Chino your way. I'd be irresponsible, neglectful, and lazy. Oh yeah a moron too


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

moron....... that is such a funny word! lmao


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Hey Lisa I guess I wont ever be sending Chino your way. I'd be irresponsible, neglectful, and lazy. Oh yeah a moron too


To funny :hammer: :rofl:


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a question. If you send your dog off to be trained by a person how do you know what commands to use so when you get your dog back it will listen to you. In horse training if you don't work the horse the way it has been trained it isn't going to a darn thing for you. I don't care how much you paid or how long it was at the trainers you need to be trained the same way the horse is trained for it all work out in the end. I personally like going to dog classes but I also enjoy training on my own. There are benefits to both.


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

I KNOW!!! Thats what i have been trying to say about this lady....she took her dog to classes...but she didn't stay so she was mad because the dog wont listen to her...well thats because she didn't go WITH the dog...thats what i have been saying and in my opinion its a waste...why take your dog and you not go as well...i mean sure he is going to listen to the ppl there...but once you get him back in the house he will ignore you because the lady has no idea what she is doing. Thats a waste.IMO


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

MY MIKADO said:


> I have a question. If you send your dog off to be trained by a person how do you know what commands to use so when you get your dog back it will listen to you. In horse training if you don't work the horse the way it has been trained it isn't going to a darn thing for you. I don't care how much you paid or how long it was at the trainers you need to be trained the same way the horse is trained for it all work out in the end. I personally like going to dog classes but I also enjoy training on my own. There are benefits to both.


Sharon, in my case, I'm going to be involved personally with the training for the last 3-4 days. I haven't decided on a road trip both ways or if I'm going to fly there.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

What I do is if the people are local they come and work with the dog and I teach them how to work the dog. If they are out of state they get a video of their dog so they can watch the video and learn the step by step instructions for the dog. They also get web support via webcam. It is a great age in technology that we can do things like this. I have never had a client not be able to control the dog once they leave my place. Of course the owners have to keep up with the training and for what I charge they don't want to throw that money away.

Also I think you guy are in the dark about how programs like this work. Any reputable trainer teaches you how to work the dog once training is done. If not they are robbing you. I also have dogs that have behavioral issues that have to stay with me so i can work on them. Staying with us for training takes less time and they get a better result because I know what i am doing vs an owner who has no clue. Now of course I teach group classes and have private lesson where the owner does all the training but some cases the dog is better off staying with us for 1-16 weeks depending on what they want or need to get done. 
When it comes to working dogs, it will take me 6 weeks to train for ob (as an example) where it would take you 24 weeks going to puppy, novice, and advance novice. I can teach a dog faster because I have been doing for a long time and can trouble shoot any problems and also I work the dogs 3x a day. It is a little more involved than that but you get the point. 

Back to the OP the owner was probably an idiot and didn't know anything about dogs or the trainer is ripping them off. If that was my client they would have had control over the dog.
Once a dog is trained properly it doesn't lose the training. If someone who knew nothing about dogs took one of my competition dogs like siren, Siren would still know how to not pull, sit, heel , come etc....
I have clients run my agility dogs too, that dosen't mean my dogs forget how to do agility.
Now the exception is if someone doesn't enforce the training the dogs will lose it after a while but it would take a while not over night.


----------

